

Developer Ponders Release of Linux Malware - araneae
http://www.eweekeurope.co.uk/news/developer-ponders-release-of-linux-malware-2627

======
bediger
Big deal. Unix got all the malware first, from a /bin/login trojan pre-Version
6, to Fred Cohen's 1984 virus, to the '88 RTM worm. Heck, rootkits were
invented for Unix, and only later migrated to Windows.

Whatever resistance is conferred by discretionary user/group/other access
controls seems to be enough to prevent pandemics like Windows experiences.

Or maybe Windows is just so darn baroque and non-orthogonal (file extension
determines whether it's an executable or not?!?) that it can't be secured.

Either way, bring it on.

